# Washing the humps away?



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone ever tried using a pressure washer to wash the dirt humps out of their yard. I've seen at least one post talk about it but not in detail. I have several and would love anyone's input. My yard slopes but also has several high spots from the previous owners and their love of raised flower beds that I couldn't quite get leveled out.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes. I've done it. Just take it slowly... it will look like you've ruined the grass and some of the roots will naturally be showing but Bermuda is resiliant and it will be just fine..


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Never heard of that method. But I would love to see it video taped!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Sounds like a wet disaster waiting to happen


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like I'll be videotaping this experience for all to enjoy.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm so glad someone is doing this! I saw @LBK_419 's post last year about it and always suggest it when people ask what to do about lumps in the yard but I haven't seen anyone try it other than the final results in LBK_419's yard (which is amazingly flat btw).


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Has anyone done this with clay soil? I'd imagine it's a little bit easier to move sand around than it would be clay. There's a couple spots I'd consider doing this with in my lawn where even if I get the smaller lumps and bumps out with sand, there would still be the big humps.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I've done this on sandy soil with rocks, but it was mostly bare/weeds at the time. I used a regular garden hose nozzle in a jet stream and it worked well. Never tried it in established areas but I don't see why it wouldn't work if your soil is sandy.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

That's a fascinating technique! But I suspect it would make a mess of my front lawn and pavers. So I plan to mark the worst humps with paint, rent a sod cutter, roll the grass back, remove dirt by hand to lower the area, then roll the grass back into place. It sounds like a lot of work. So first, I'll fill the low spots with sand to get a better feel for how many high spots must be corrected. I really hope I don't have more than one of two of these problem areas that can't be handled by raising the surrounding areas via sand.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I did it on my beauty strip to bring it down to level with concrete. Saturate and then jet stream off ...then like power washing concrete


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is how it is done in industrial or facilities construction:

https://hydroexcavation.com/potholingdaylighting-with-hydro-excavation/


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Have a couple humps as well. Looking forward to a video.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Looking for a show of hands , I need an app of celcius across the yard and it's also time for PGR, should i postpone the 2 apps till after the spots I spray-level recover

Edit : I plan on getting the pressure washer tomorrow and doing the leveling ,and the rest of the week is supposed to be spotty rain.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

So I have used a pressure washer just goofing off when washing dirtbikes in clay, and I have also used my spray nozzle on my hose to level small sand humps. I have found that sandy loam is easier to level with water erosion techniques, The clay was not the most ideal from what I saw because it was clumped and it would cut out in chunks. I think if you dig up a shovel worth of soil and you can spread it without having large clumps that can't be spread out with a rake you should be fine pressure washing. Hopefully that makes a little sense.


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

@voteforfilthy89, did you do this yet? I'd love to see pics or vids.

Or if anyone else has done this in the past...?


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

manthatsnice said:


> @voteforfilthy89, did you do this yet? I'd love to see pics or vids.
> 
> Or if anyone else has done this in the past...?


No I haven't... my pressure washer I was going to get from work fell through and honestly after reading some of the posts here I'm not sure I'm going to see much for a result. I'm definitely in a more red clay area. Might still try just have to get said pressure washer.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Man, just use the highest degree tip you have, like 25 degree and stay way, away from the grass. That honestly scares the crap out of me. The potential of destroying stolons is uber high.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Alright so after attempting this with a basic garden hose/ hose end combo this is not for the established lawn. If you want to hit bare spots and knock them down , do it its awsome. If you have a hill that has grown over wait ! I'm interested in trying this while my common Bermuda is dormant. If I can get ahold of the pressure washer this week I may still try that but it seems to work best on bare ground or at least ground with less covered soil


----------

